# Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März







*Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in "Dorschlaichgebieten"​*Dorschfischen bleibt aber in der Schonzeit erlaubt​
Diskutiert wurde das ja schon viel, im Netz war dazu einiges zu finden, dass der zuständige Landwirtschaftsminister Minister Schmidt (CSU) mit der - bisher immer erlaubten Schollenfischerei während der Dorschschonzeit - ein neues Schlupfloch für Berufsfischer geschaffen hätten, um Dorsche zu fangen.

Zu dieser WWF- und Greenpeace-Propaganda hatte ich mich auch schon hier geäußert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist gequirlte Greenpeace/WWF-Kaxxx, reine Propaganda ...
> 
> Ne von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um Greenpeace und WWF verbreitete (Presse)Meldung über dpa...
> 
> ...



Nun hat aber die Politik, der Herr Schmidt, Minister im Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium, getrieben von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der willfährigen "Schützernah"presse, dieses sogenannte "Schlupfloch" rein für Deutschland (Veröffentlichung Bundesanzeiger, keine EU-Verordnung) beseitigt.
Was zeigt, dass die EU da keinen Handlungsbedarf sah, weil nur Deutschland handelt!
Und somit wieder einmal mehr bei der willkürlichen Schützerei ein einseitiger deutscher Sonderweg beschritten wird. .

Der Focus berichtet:
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...herei-in-dorsch-laichgebieten_id_6725107.html

Wobei diese Aussage im Artikel wohl falsch ist, was auch Minister oder die anglerfeindliche EU-Politikerin Rodust wissen sollten (es sei denn, die von Frau Rodust gefeierte Ausnahme zum Dorschfischen im Flachen wäre auch gekippt worden, kaum denkbar, ist ja erst 3 Wochen alt, siehe Ministerium: http://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downlo...ekanntmachung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile):
_In Tiefen von weniger als 20 Metern dürfen Kutter mit bis zu 15 Metern Länge weiter auf Plattfisch fischen. Wegen des schlechten Jungbestandes an Dorschen in der westlichen Ostsee war die Fangquote für dieses Jahr um 56 Prozent reduziert worden._
Nicht nur das Schollenfischen ist weiterhin erlaubt in Tiefen flacher als 20 Meter.

*Auch das gezielte Dorschfischen, auch auf sich sammelnde Dorsch-Laicherschwärme, in Tiefen flacher als 20 Meter, ist ja wohl wie bisher erlaubt!! *(siehe auch oben, Bundesanzeiger):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196

*Der "tolle" Erfolg" der Bundesregierung*
Verboten wurde jetzt also das Schollenfischen wegen etwas zu viel Beifang an Dorsch (mehr als 10%), der aber eh auf die Quote angerechnet wird..!!

Erlaubt bleibt weiterhin das gezielte Fischen auf Dorsch in Tiefen flacher als 20 Meter.....


*Gehts noch irrer?*

Wenn dann hier schon wieder einseitig von deutscher Politik geltende EU-Regularien verschärft werden, ist abzusehen, wann dann die Angler die nächsten Verbote und Einschränkungen bekommen.

Denn beim Beifang bei den Schollen währen der Dorschschonzeit gehts insgesamt nur um vielleicht 20 Tonnen, die zudem auf die Quote angerechnet wurden..

Bei 3 Dorschen pro Angler rechnen die schnell wesentlich höhere anglerische Fangmengen aus (wie gehabt) und verbieten dann Dorschangeln während der Zeit komplett.

Für deutsche Angler...

Während dänische und EU-Fischer weiter Schollen fangen dürfen auch tiefer 20 m, Dorsche mit kleinen Kuttern flacher als 20 m gezielt auf Dorsch und, und, und....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat aber die Politik, der Herr Schmidt, Minister im Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium, getrieben von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der willfährigen "Schützernah"presse, dieses sogenannte "Schlupfloch" rein für Deutschland (Veröffentlichung Bundesanzeiger, keine EU-Verordnung) beseitigt.
> Was zeigt, dass die EU da keinen Handlungsbedarf sah, weil nur Deutschland handelt!
> Und somit wieder einmal mehr bei der willkürlichen Schützerei ein einseitiger deutscher Sonderweg beschritten wird. .



Man kann bzgl. dieser Sache unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber aus meiner Sicht ist dieses Verbot zwangsläufig notwendig, wenn man den Laichdorschbestand konsequent schützen will. Es ist doch nun mal Realität, dass der Beifang von Dorsch bei der angeblichen Schollenfischerei signifikante Ausmaße hat.

Und wenn andere Länder nicht mitziehen, muss man halt manchmal Alleingänge starten.

Und was die Freigabe des Fischens in Gewässern oberhalb 20m Wassertiefe angeht: Vieles im Leben ist halt ein Kompromiss. Und da laut Biologen mehr als 80% der Dorsche unterhalb der 20m-Marke laichen, kann man das meiner Meinung nach schon akzeptieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Es kommt KEIN (laichfähiger) Dorsch weniger raus, da ALLES auf Quote angerechnet wurde und wird.. 

Das sammeln der Laicher geht im Flachen los.

Die Fischerei greift die auch vor und nach der Schonzeit auf diesen Zügen schon immer gezielt ab, um möglichst effektiv die Quote vollzukriegen (analog Skreifischen in Norge z. B.).

Es geht zudem um gerade mal um die 20 Tonnen MÖGLICHEN Discard, was da NUR WÄHREND SCHONZEIT verhindert werden soll und wo die nach meinen Infos wegen einer Tonne zu viel Discard bis jetzt (9 statt 8, oder 10 statt 9, irgend sowas) nun so einen Bohei machen!
Was aber eh auf die ca. 1.200 Tonnen erlaubter deutscher Quote angerechnet wird - die 20 t macht ein einziger Kutter im Flacheren auf den Zügen in einer Woche, wenns drauf ankommt.

Das ist schlicht sinnlose Regulierungswut in meinen Augen, ohne jeden Sinn und Verstand seitens des Ministeriums, rein getrieben von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie..


----------



## Ørret (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Die merken jetzt eben langsam das sie Fehlentscheidungen getroffen haben und versuchen nun zu verschlimmbessern!
Sie hätten das Baglimit einfach sein lassen  und die 86% Empfehlung strickt umsetzen sollen, daß hätte dem Dorsch geholfen!
Die jetzige Regelung ist schlichtweg Mist...#q#q#q


----------



## Herman Hummerich (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Moin Thomas! Moin in die Runde!

Ich finde egal was hier diskutiert wird oder auch wie argumentiert, ES ÄNDERT NICHTS!

Weder die Regierung noch das Fischereiamt noch die EU wird sich daran stören was wir ( das Anglerboard ) für eine Meinung haben sei es noch so einheitlich oder der auch das jeder seine eigene dazu hat! 

Helfen könnte nur Aktion die zu sehen ist!
Sprich alla Greenpeace an die zur Laichzeit fischenden Dorschkutter binden oder untermassigen toten Beifang vor n Reich(en)stag kippen! 

Das bringt Aufmerksamkeit!

Nach wie vor find ich das Thema genau so brennend unter den Nägeln, weil irgendein Politisches A..... ne Entscheidung trifft die nicht im Sinne von Nachhaltigkeit oder Aufgrund von gesundem Menschenverstand getroffen wurde, sondern nur von Lobbisten! Die hoffentlich  bald durch eine Gesetzesänderung wegen Volksverrat zu Lebenslangen Haftstrafen verurteilt werden! 

Für den Ostseedorsch kann ich nur hoffen das er ne Schonzeit bekommt an die sich jeder zu halten hat!

Und das die elendige Gammelfischerei auch komplett verboten wird, denn da wird schön die Brut des Jahres zu Fischmehl verarbeitet! Phantastische Verträge die da gemacht wurden ich bin sowas von stark beeindruckt wie weit es manche Leute, die es angeblich zu sagen haben wollen ( mit Leitwolf gehabe usw.) es gedanklich gebracht haben ! Man Man Man #q

So jetzt hab ich mal meinem Ärger freien Lauf gelassen! 

Und besser geworden ist dadurch nix!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich mal meinem Ärger freien Lauf gelassen!
> 
> Und besser geworden ist dadurch nix!


Vermeidet Magengeschwüre...


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Auch wenn die Fänge auf die Quote angerechnet werden, finde ich es 
trotzdem gut, denn es schließt ein Schlupfloch und erschwert den 
Fischern ein bisschen das Mogeln. Soweit ich weiß gab es nämlich keine 
wirklichen Strafen bei Überschreitung der 10%, sondern man musste nur 
den Fangplatz wechseln... Beim nächsten Fangplatz waren die Karten dann 
wieder neu gemischt. Übrigens hatte DK die Schollenfischerei im Tiefen 
zunächst verboten, hat es dann aber wieder erlaubt aus 
Wettbewerbsgründen, da Deutschland es auch erlaubt hat und in DK reden 
wir selbst bei 10% von anderen Fangmengen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

@bastido:
Es geht doch hier um was ganz anders als Dorsche schützen seitens der Politik.

Das machen doch schon die Zahlen klar - vielleicht 20 t Dorschdiscard, um die es während der Schollenfischerei während Dorschschonzeit geht. Bei einer Quote von ca. 1.200t, der aber vor/nach der Schonzeit eh gefangen werden darf - pillepalle.......

Rodust hat politischen Druck bekommen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914) und wollte sich nun "anglerfreundlicher" präsentieren als damals, als sie noch die Ausnahme für Fischerei gefeiert hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196

Gleichzeitig kam oben genannte Schützerpropaganda zum Thema Schollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist gequirlte Greenpeace/WWF-Kaxxx, reine Propaganda ...
> 
> Ne von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um Greenpeace und WWF verbreitete (Presse)Meldung über dpa, mit der dann auc hSchmidt unter Druck kam...
> 
> Es geht faktisch hier um die Ausnahme zur Dorschfischerei während der Laichzeit, die wir schon lange thematisiert hatten (bereits vor einem Monat!):



Hier wird rein politisch (greenwashing) seitens Minister Schmidt und Frau Rodust zum Schaden sowohl der kleinen deutschen Küstenfischerei wie auch am Ende der Angler und des Angeltourismus OHNE Sinn und Verstand agiert.

Während gleichzeitig Dänen und andere EU-Fischer mit entsprechenden Quoten weitermachen können wie bisher auch.

Es ist in meinen Augen komplett IRRE!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und wenn andere Länder nicht mitziehen, muss man halt manchmal Alleingänge starten.



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war die Einführung der Ausnahme bereits ein Alleingang vom Bund...

Jetzt hat man diese Ausnahme wieder gekappt.

Medienwirksam, jedoch ohne Auswirkungen für die Dorschbestände/ Laichdorsche!

Der Ausfall einer Maschine bei einem Fischkutter in den Sektoren 22 bis 24 hat mehr positive Auswirkungen auf den Dorschbestand, als die Rücknahme dieser Regelung. Das nur mal am Rande...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Ausfall einer Maschine bei einem Fischkutter in den Sektoren 22 bis 24 hat mehr positive Auswirkungen auf den Dorschbestand, als die Rücknahme dieser Regelung. Das nur mal am Rande...


SEEEHR guter Vergleich!!!!

Hätt ich auch drauf  kommen können - bist ein Guter ;-)


----------



## boardsurfer (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Du unterstellst jemandem, dass er postfaktisch propagandiert? Oha, ganz dünnes Eis. Wer im Glashaus sitzt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Du unterstellst jemandem, dass er postfaktisch propagandiert? Oha, ganz dünnes Eis. Wer im Glashaus sitzt..



War postfaktisch nicht das Wort des Jahres 2016? Naja, spielt jetzt auch keine Rolle.  2017 schlage ich eh Baglimit als Wort des Jahres vor...

Wie würdest Du denn diesem Meldung nennen? Die wurde vermutlich nur online gestellt, weil papier zu bedrucken für diese Meldung zu teuer wäre.

Für mich sind zur Zeit alle Entscheidungen zum Dorsch nur noch Flickschusterei! Die retten sich von einer Katastrophe zur nächsten. Ohne Lösungen, ohne Gewinner, aber ganz viele Verlierer!

Ich denke jetzt auch nur mal an die Fischer. Die planen doch auch ihre Arbeitszeit, Werftzeiten etc. Auch die Mitarbeiter haben eventuell Familien und Verpflichtungen. Und jetzt? Da wird etwas beschlossen, als Fischer plant man und dann wird die Ausnahme von jetzt auf gleich medienwirksam wieder einkassiert. 

Bei all dem Getose um den Dorsch, Laichdorsch und Schleppnetze, darf man eines nicht vergessen: Fischer sind auch nur Menschen, die eine Existenz haben und ums überleben kämpfen.

Wem hilft die jetztige Entscheidung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte DK die Schollenfischerei im Tiefen
> zunächst verboten, hat es dann aber wieder erlaubt aus
> Wettbewerbsgründen, da Deutschland es auch erlaubt hat und in DK reden
> wir selbst bei 10% von anderen Fangmengen.


Ist falsch, war zumindest in D NIE verboten gewesen, Schollenfischen unter 20 m während Dorschschonzeit.
Wurde daher auch nie ein Verbot aufgehoben. 
Man durfte nur nicht mehr als die erlaubten 10% Dorschbeifang haben.

Es ging da rein nur um das gezielte Dorschfischen während der Dorschschonzeit, was als bisheriges Verbot aufgeweicht wurde.

Wie es auch beim Ministerium zu lesen ist und an den Veröffentlichungen auch von Frau Rodust.

Ministerium (KEIN WORT VON SCHOLLEN!):
http://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downlo...ekanntmachung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
Rodust:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196

Und das hatten die Dänen auch schon veröffentlicht, dass ihre Kleinkutter flacher als 20 m weiter gezielt auf Dorsch fischen können, lange bevor das Rodust als "Erfolg" feierte.

Und, wie auch beim BMEL zu lesen, es geht da nur um den Fischfang *durch deutsche Fischereibetriebe* (runterscrollen):
http://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downlo...kanntmachung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile..
Da kommste dann dazu (s.o.) unter dem Punkt"_Bekanntmachung über den Fischfang durch deutsche Fischereibetriebe_":
http://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downlo...ekanntmachung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Hat also rein gar nix mit der hier vorgeschobenen EU-Geschichte/Schollenfang zu tun, das kam nur durch die Schützerpropaganda ins Spiel..



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wem hilft die jetztige Entscheidung?


Bestenfalls als "greenwashing" für Minister Schmidt (CSU) und die EU-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD)

Sonst nix und niemanden, nicht Dorsch, nicht Anglern, nicht Fischern...


----------



## Franz_16 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Die Aktion an sich ist reiner Aktionismus. Eine nicht ungeschickt platzierte Nebelkerze, die ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Gibt ja selbst in Reihen der Angler genügend, die dieses Ablenkungsmanöver jetzt abfeiern. Das ist halt leider so, in einer Zeit in der nur noch Überschriften gelesen werden. 

So manche(r) Politiker(in) wird sich freuen dass man mit so einem faktsich lächerlichen Zugeständnis manche Angler beruhigen konnte. Das ist ein toller Nebeneffekt, also für Politiker. 

Ziel dieser Aktion war es nämlich mit Sicherheit nicht, Angler zu beruhigen. 

Angler wurden bislang in der Causa rund um die 2 Dorschbaustellen (Fangquote & AWZ) überhaupt nicht ernst genommen. Also wirklich überhaupt nicht. Für Angler wurde exakt gar nichts erreicht! 
Wenn man von Anglerseite vorher gesagt hätte "Macht was ihr wollt - wir sind mit allem zufrieden" wäre es kein Stück schlechter gekommen als jetzt.

Was auffällt:
Der WWF bringt eine Pressemeldung und plötzlich verfällt die Politik in Aktionismus. 

Angebliche Anglervertreter kämpfen angeblich seit Ewigkeiten wie die Löwen, und die Politik juckt das nicht mal im Geringsten. 

Daran sieht man leider sehr deutlich, wer die PS auf die Straße bringt und wer nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was auffällt:
> Der WWF bringt eine Pressemeldung und plötzlich verfällt die Politik in Aktionismus.
> 
> Angeblich Anglervertreter kämpfen angeblich seit Ewigkeiten wie die Löwen, und die Politik juckt das nicht mal im Geringsten.
> ...


ja, das auch noch, stimmt - bring ruhig meinen Blutdruck wieder hoch...............
:g:g

Geh jetzt erst mal kurz Bier kaufen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Aktion an sich ist reiner Aktionismus. Eine nicht ungeschickt platzierte Nebelkerze, die ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Gibt ja selbst in Reihen der Angler genügend, die dieses Ablenkungsmanöver jetzt abfeiern. Das ist halt leider so, in einer Zeit in der nur noch Überschriften gelesen werden.
> 
> So manche(r) Politiker(in) wird sich freuen dass man mit so einem faktsich lächerlichen Zugeständnis manche Angler beruhigen konnte. Das ist ein toller Nebeneffekt, also für Politiker.



Wir warten mal ab, wie diese Angler nächstes Jahr feiern. Was wird denn in naher Zukunft vermutlich passieren?

Die Politik wird den Angler noch weiter einschränken. Die Argumentation der Politik ist dann öffentlich einfach nachvollziehbar und zumindest für jeden Nichtangler zu verstehen. "In 2017 wurden Ausnahmen für die Berufsfischer verboten. AUs diesem Grund müssen die Freizeitfischer in den Monaten Februar und März ebenfalls die Fischerei einstellen". 

Ich rede bwusst nicht von der Dorschfischerei, sondern von der Fischerei....

Ich sehe mit dieser Veröffentlichung den Dolchstoß für den Angeltourismus näher kommen!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich unrecht hätte. Groß glauben kann ich das jedoch leider nicht #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



bastido schrieb:


> Ja, ja der Donnerstag ist der kleine Freitag. Ist ja wie in Brüssel bei Dir, da fliegen jetzt auch alle nach Hause.#h


Schon wieder da und am arbeiten - für Wochenende muss bei dieser Nachrichtenlage vorgesorgt sein...

Selbständig heisst nur, die Zeit, die man eh nicht hat, sich freier einteilen zu können...
:g


----------



## gründler (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



bastido schrieb:


> Ja, ja der Donnerstag ist der kleine Freitag. Ist ja wie in Brüssel bei Dir, da fliegen jetzt auch alle nach Hause.#h




Ein paar müssen bis morgen da bleiben um die Unterschriften zu leisten,sonst gibt es die 300€ und paar zerquetschte nicht.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Nochmal gaaaanz einfach die momentan wohl geltende deutsche Ausnahmenregelung laut Focus zusammen gefasst während der Dorschschonzeit.

Fangtiefe 20,01m und tiefer jetzt: 
*Schollenfischen verboten* zum Dorschschutz *während Dorschschonzeit*
(vorher erlaubt mit 10% Beifang Dorsch, angerechnet auf die Dorsch-Quote - geht um max 20 -30 t Dorsch bei erlaubten ca. 1.200t momentan)

*GLEICHZEITIG:*
Fangtiefe 19,99m und flacher: 
*Dorschfischen erlaubt* (zum Dorschschutz??) *während Dorschschonzeit*
Siehe vom 07. Februar:
http://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downlo...ekanntmachung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
(angerechnet auf die Dorsch-Quote)

*Beides da,* wo sich auch die Dorsch-Laicher zum ziehen in die Laichgründe sammeln. 

Und die laichen ja nicht in einer Woche, die sammeln, ziehen und laichen ja über fast 3 - 4 Monate, auch vor und nach der Schonzeit...

Oder auf Deutsch:
Einfach ein Witz.........................................

....oder,
wie der Bandit so schön treffend bemerkte:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Ausfall einer Maschine bei einem Fischkutter in den Sektoren 22 bis 24 hat mehr positive Auswirkungen auf den Dorschbestand, als die Rücknahme dieser Regelung. Das nur mal am Rande...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Wenn die EU-Quote/Erlaubnis haben (gekauft?) dürfen sie die wohl auch ausfischen.
Wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Bin ich auch überfragt... 

Die Änderung vom Minister laut Bundesanzeiger, dass man flacher 20m auch während der Dorsch-Schonzeit Dorsch mit kleinen Kuttern fischen darf, betrifft jedenfalls laut Überschrift schon klar Betriebe und Fahrzeuge unter Bundesflagge..


----------



## Brutzlaff (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Übrigens mal ein Update vom DMV:

"Eine gute Nachricht die hoffen lässt.
 Frau Rodust informierte mich gerade:
  Nach einem Telefonat der EU-Kommission mit Dänemark gestern, sind jetzt  auch die Dänen bereit dem Deutschen Beispiel zu folgen und sie stellen  die Plattfischfischerei mit dem 6. März in den Dorschlaichgebieten ein. 
 Gute Nachrichten also!"


Immerhin....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*

Und?

Schonzeit ist eh am 1.04. vorbei - die Dänen haben wahrscheinlich ihre Schollenquote schon voll bzw. bis zum 6.03. dann (warum nicht gleich stoppen?)...

Zudem nur ne Rodust-Meldung, nirgends irgendwo was Offizielles wie von Ministerium etc..

Und daran ändert sich auch nix,* dass weiter gezielt Dorsch während der Laichzeit gefangen werden darf* - in meinen Augen also reine politische Nebelkerzenwerferei zum Rodustschen Greenwashing ohne jede Substanz:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal gaaaanz einfach die momentan wohl geltende deutsche Ausnahmenregelung laut Focus zusammen gefasst während der Dorschschonzeit.
> 
> Fangtiefe 20,01m und tiefer jetzt:
> *Schollenfischen verboten* zum Dorschschutz *während Dorschschonzeit*
> ...




Rodust hat als Erfolg gefeiert, dass weiter während der Laichzeit Dorsch gefangen werden darf und dafür Prügel bezogen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
Die Dame verarscht schlicht Angler....
Und hats ja selber auch zugegeben, dass der Dorsch nicht im Bestand bedroht ist und nur die Fischerei im befischbaren Fenster gehalten werden soll durch Anglerverzicht. 

Dass es Angler gibt, die es ihr abkaufen, dass es nun ein Erfolg sein soll, wenn weiter Dorsche während Laichzeit gefangen werden, aber keine Schollen mehr unter 20 m, das zeigt, das ihr billiges Anwanzen an Angler wegen der Kritik zumindest bei einigen gefruchtet hat. 

Dass unbedeutende Verbände froh sind, die zum Thema bisher nix Zielführendes beigetragen hatten, wenn mal eine Politikerin mit ihnen spricht und der dann jubelnd nachrennen, ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich...

Hat sie gut kalkuliert...

Nur den Dorschen, denen nützts weiter gar nix...............
Es kommt nicht ein Dorsch weniger raus .....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bund stoppt Schollenfischerei in Dorschlaichgebieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es Angler gibt, die es ihr abkaufen, dass es nun ein Erfolg sein soll, wenn weiter Dorsche während Laichzeit gefangen werden, aber keine Schollen mehr unter 20 m, das zeigt, das ihr billiges Anwanzen an Angler wegen der Kritik zumindest bei einigen gefruchtet hat.
> 
> Dass unbedeutende Verbände froh sind, die zum Thema bisher nix Zielführendes beigetragen hatten, wenn mal eine Politikerin mit ihnen spricht und der dann jubelnd nachrennen, ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich...
> 
> ...



Gute Entscheidung von Frau Rodust und der EU Kommission! Also zumindest für die polnischen Fischer... 

Ich bin gerade schwer von der Tante Ulrike beeindruckt. Da schreibt sie seitenlange Mails, weist jegliche Verantwortung von sich und jetzt rettet sie die Welt nach einem Gespräch mit dem DMV. Hat das Gespräch mit dem DMV ihre Zuständigkeiten verändert? War dieses Gespräch der Beginn einer neuen Zeitrechnung für die gesamte Welt? Gerade mal aus demm Fenster geguckt, ob die Sone nach diesem Gespräch eventuell sogar zweimal am Tag für uns scheint...

Genauso beeindruckt bin ich vom DMV! Mit 500 Mitgliedern vermutlich zu klein für eine Sekte, schart man die (Petri-)Jünger um sich. Der Meister veröffentlicht eine Botschaft, mit der er persönlich nichts, aber auch absolut rein gar nichts zu tun hat, verkauft dieses als seinen Erfolg und eine Horde geistiger Nichtschwimmer jubelt ihm in den Weiten des Internets zu.

Mal schauen, ob die kommenden schlechten Botschaften und Einschränkungen auch als ein Erfolg aus seinem Gespräch mit Tante Ulrike veröffentlicht werden und ob Tante Ulrike dann doch wieder nicht zuständig und verantwortlich ist. 

Wie gesagt, die waren sich bei den Mitteilungen zu dem Gespräch nicht einmal beim Tag und Datum einig (laut DMV 24.02, laut Büro Rodust 23.02). So viel zur Qualität der Meldungen.

Besser wäre es gewesen, sich Themen zu widmen, die dem Dorschbestand und dem deutschen Angeltourismus helfen würden. Eine Entscheidung, die dem Dorsch nicht hilft und nur den polnischen Fischer noch fischen lässt (und die Schleppnetzfischer mit Länderkennung VU und ähnliche), ist für mich eine schlechte Entscheidung. Auf unserer Seite der Küste wieder nur Verlierer. 

Wenn Politik mit fehlendem Fachwissen auf Angelverband mit fehlendem Fachwissen und mangelndem Sachverstand trifft, darf man allerdings auch keine Wunder erwarten. Wer das jetzt als Erfolg feiert, hat sich noch nie wirklich mit den Problemen der Meere, Dorsche und des Torusimus beschäftigt!

Ich verstehe die Briten...


----------

